
Inside Arizona’s Pump Skimmer Scourge - robin_reala
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/09/inside-arizonas-pump-skimmer-scourge/
======
draw_down
It's not really clear to me what incentive a gas station has to buy security
cameras, change locks, etc: If a customer's card number is stolen, that
customer likely will never trace it back to the gas station.

